# tune-in play faster button



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

was listening to a podcast yesterday and noticed along the top row of butting (rewind 15s, pause, FFW 15s, favourite) another button labeled "1x" 

pushed it and it changed to 1.5x with a corresponding speed change. went up to 2x (i think) before cycling back to 1x. 

I've never noticed this before, how long have I been unobservant (don't ask my wife, she'll claim years when I'm only asking about the appearance of this button feature).


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Not too long. Maybe 2 months.

TuneIn has gotten WAY better at playing podcasts since that update. It now does a very good job at remembering where you left off in the podcast, even if you change audio sources. It's actually made it usable now.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

The only downside of the 1.5 and 2X's is that it doesn't adjust pitch...

So, sometimes it sounds like chipmunks...

They fix that and all is good....

I can finally login with my premium account and all the fav's are there.... Just needs to fix the categories.... I have a couple of categories set up, but it only shows the main favorites.

Also, in the new episodes.... It appears to only show 5..... and when you listen to one, it doesn't drop it out of the "new" queue.

But.... That being said.... It is much better...


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

categories in the favourites disappeared with "the great tune-in app rewrite" and really annoy me as i have 6 or 7 categories with about 50+ stations organized to help me find what I want as my music flavour bounces (SQUIRREL!) all over the place.

they do have a selection of my favourites listed on the main page, which scrolls left/right but the entries there are stations that I never really listen to on a frequent rotation. So that main page brings up "beatles songs by bossa nova cover bands" which i suppose is somewhere in the favourites, but listened to once or twice years ago. 

when you touch the word favourites all your favourites are displayed in an order i cannot fathom. and two weeks ago the order reversed on the list. weird.


----------

